# Friday!



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, coming over to meet and greet and agree package on Thursday but all day free on Friday so thought I may try Brunch somewhere. Was thinking of the Belgian Beer Bar?

Any suggestions, or recommendations for a good place to meet up with a few expats?

Cheers

:clap2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Barasti - it's a beach bar! I think they have started charging entrance fees though (would let someone who's been there recently confirm it!). It's the place that all new expats seems to hang out at...until they realise that there are other bars in Dubai. 

Belgian Beer Cafe is ok for brunch. Been there once - food's ok but if you love beer, then you're laughing already! Are you thinking of the one in Festival City or in TECOM?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Try Barasti - it's a beach bar! I think they have started charging entrance fees though (would let someone who's been there recently confirm it!). It's the place that all new expats seems to hang out at...until they realise that there are other bars in Dubai.
> 
> Belgian Beer Cafe is ok for brunch. Been there once - food's ok but if you love beer, then you're laughing already! Are you thinking of the one in Festival City or in TECOM?


BBC is OK for brunch but there are better options. See the recent thread on here about brunches. 

My favourites are Al Qasr and the Obervatory.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I havnt tried the BBC but heard its nice.
Lets arrange big gather and carry on for a friday time if any interest


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Bon Bon said:


> I havnt tried the BBC but heard its nice.
> Lets arrange big gather and carry on for a friday time if any interest


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

whitecap said:


> Sounds like a plan!



If we can make a nice plan,why not?


----------



## BlySky (Feb 21, 2011)

whitecap said:


> Ok, coming over to meet and greet and agree package on Thursday but all day free on Friday so thought I may try Brunch somewhere. Was thinking of the Belgian Beer Bar?
> 
> Any suggestions, or recommendations for a good place to meet up with a few expats?
> 
> ...


Hi white cap, there we are heading to nasimi beach on friday and Bodouir on thursday night you are more than wellcom to join. there will be few of us..


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

BlySky said:


> Hi white cap, there we are heading to nasimi beach on friday and Bodouir on thursday night you are more than wellcom to join. there will be few of us..


Hey Blue sky,
is it a great night on friday at NASIMI !!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

BlySky said:


> Hi white cap, there we are heading to nasimi beach on friday and Bodouir on thursday night you are more than wellcom to join. there will be few of us..



That should be fun! Thnx for the invitation and may join then if confirmed


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

BlySky said:


> Hi white cap, there we are heading to nasimi beach on friday and Bodouir on thursday night you are more than wellcom to join. there will be few of us..


Hi!

Thanks, I'll see you there....looks like Bon Bon is coming too!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

May surprise all and show up if there is a room for me


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Try Barasti - it's a beach bar! I think they have started charging entrance fees though


Barnasty is free to get in, they only charge if they have a guest DJ or singer on. For which they usually erect a stage on the beach so you are getting a bit of a gig for your money.


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

Afternoon All,

Just on the reference of social gatherings and Barasiti. I am new to Dubai and along with a couple other forum peeps, set up a drinks night last Thurs at Barasiti. 

Needless to say it was a great night and we managed to get a great attendance, nearly 30 newbies in total. 

If another event is going on then Id love to attend and see what other places have to offer. 

Many thanks, and feel free to get in touch


----------



## BlySky (Feb 21, 2011)

britpack said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> Just on the reference of social gatherings and Barasiti. I am new to Dubai and along with a couple other forum peeps, set up a drinks night last Thurs at Barasiti.
> 
> ...


Will we planing bodouir thursday night.. you are more than welcom to join..


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Wife and I heard of a big beach party Friday (11th) night at Nassimi at Atlantis...anyone heard or is interested please let us know.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

whitecap said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks, I'll see you there....looks like Bon Bon is coming too!


NASIMI it is for us also Friday 11th.....what time is best to be there at?.....any special dress code?


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> NASIMI it is for us also Friday 11th.....what time is best to be there at?.....any special dress code?


I am planning to buy the ticket tomorrow, I hope there are still available, Actually my friend is just keeping telling me how awesome it was last year. Let’s see


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I dnt think Ill make it to Nasimi.Idnt like dust bothers


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nasimi is a beach club so you need to wear smart beach wear basically.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

beach wear is understood as its on the beach ,but how can this be smart as its too cold?!?!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol man up people! It's not THAT cold! Plus if you'r dancing or with a crowd it warms up!


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

*Dress code*

Little bit lost here....swim attire like shorts etc?....but what when it gets into the night?....I think Nassimi has an indoors bar also...will they allow people in bikinis and short inside when it gets dark?.........


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> Little bit lost here....swim attire like shorts etc?....but what when it gets into the night?....I think Nassimi has an indoors bar also...will they allow people in bikinis and short inside when it gets dark?.........


For me I’ll bring my Backpack, and put my stuff on it ???


----------

